
Facebook’s AI accidentally created its own language - doener
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2017/06/19/facebooks-ai-accidentally-created-its-own-language/#.tnw_HpBi1MwZ
======
merricksb
Discussed 5 days ago: (107, 16 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14554101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14554101)

------
dump121
Seems the AIs have taken personality of the developer and also their liking to
create new language and frameworks.

------
edejong
More background with a nice article: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/end-to-end-
negotiator/end-to-end-ne...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/end-to-end-
negotiator/end-to-end-negotiator.pdf)

~~~
TXV
Unfortunately neither the OP's article nor this one explain anything about the
AI's own language. For me this is enough to make the thread a clickbait.
However the paper points out the more interesting fact that the model learnt
how to deceive in order to achieve its goal. I think it would be hard to
demonstrate that the behavior is really deceit and not a result of more
"boring" features of the training examples, like let's say - dialogue length,
limited use of negations (no, don't, can't, ...) - or a biased input.

------
crsv
Seems like a sizzle article with no steak. Some anonymous quotes, no real
evidence presented.

------
nxsynonym
Without any concrete examples its hard to say... but I wouldn't call what they
say the AI are doing creating a new language. At most they seem to be going
off script, which is creating a new dialog - but a "language" is click-baity
and sensationalized.

Call me when the AI bots are talking to each other in a way we can't
understand.

------
neuronDen
Wrote a blog post a couple of days back pointing what's wrong with this kind
of articles: [https://rajat503.github.io/blog/post/ai-in-
perspective/](https://rajat503.github.io/blog/post/ai-in-perspective/)

~~~
a13n
It's really hard to read your article when your text is justified rather than
left aligned. I immediately gave up.

~~~
neuronDen
Fixed it, thanks!

------
scribu
The title is a gross exageration.

If you read the actual paper, you'l find that it's not a new language, but
merely "meaningful novel sentences" in English.

That is, instead of merely reusing sentences found in the training data, the
model generates new ones, some of the time.

------
thedangler
When this is indeed true, the creators of the AI should make it so that they
can't write software so that they don't put themselves out of a job :)

~~~
mywittyname
They'll still be need for human AI mechanics when things break down.

/s

------
digi_owl
Paging cstross...

